
Google Chrome on the Mac: what's the holdup? - nreece
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2009/may/04/google-chrome-mac-alpha
======
jpcx01
They should give it up. Safari 4 beat them to it.

~~~
duskwuff
Beat them to what? Safari doesn't have the per-tab process separation that
Chrome does.

